# Red Alert 2 Won't run



## Justinpie91 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi. I've installed Red alert 2, Sold Out version. I installed the patch, and followed the instructions correctly, but when I double-click the Ra2 icon on my desktop, it opens up the normal Ra2 icon for about 10 seconds, then it goes to a black screen for 2 seconds, then back to the desktop as if nothing happened. I am using Windows XP, it worked fine on my brother's computer who also has XP. Here is some DxDiag if you're technical and think it will help. Thank you so much if you can help!  

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/13/2007, 17:32:59
Machine name: JUSTIN
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) (2600.xpclnt_qfe.021108-2107)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: AWARD_
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: )Phoenix - Award WorkstationBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.8GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
Page File: 347MB used, 903MB available
Windows Dir: H:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0904 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The file nv4_disp.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: WinFast A340
Manufacturer: Leadtek Research Inc.
Chip type: GeForce FX 5200
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0322&SUBSYS_2967107D&REV_A1
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.5303 (English)
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 11/17/2003 20:33:00, 4323968 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: No
WHQL Date Stamp: None
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 11/17/2003 20:33:00, 1618939 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4062-11CF-7A67-6D0900C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0322
SubSys ID: 0x2967107D
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run


----------



## Justinpie91 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi. I've installed Red alert 2, Sold Out version. I installed the patch, and followed the instructions correctly, but when I double-click the Ra2 icon on my desktop, it opens up the normal Ra2 icon for about 10 seconds, then it goes to a black screen for 2 seconds, then back to the desktop as if nothing happened. I am using Windows XP, it worked fine on my brother's computer who also has XP. Please help me with this problem.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

have you updated the drivers? and also what are your specs please?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Justinpie91 said:


> Quote removed by EAFiedler.


First off, RA2 is notorious for not working correctly on Windows XP.

Second, calling us that gets you nowhere fast.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

*Justinpie91*

Your inappropriate post has been removed. Language of that kind is not acceptable here. 
Your account has been disabled for 48 hours.
Read the *Forum Rules* before posting again.


----------

